# Surf question!



## Deersteaks (Mar 30, 2010)

Is this a good time of year to do a little surf fishing. I have surf fished before, but it was more of a "Hey, lets go fishing", and no thought as to was this the right time of the year to go or not!


----------



## Ancuegar (Jul 5, 2012)

great time of year. water is finally warming up and hopefully the winds lay down towards the end of the month.


----------



## Duckchasr (Apr 27, 2011)

Yep watch the weather and bouys( the 20 mile bouy is not showing swell height.at this time) For bait fishing a rough surf is not so bad. But If you are wading with lures it will beat you up. Look for the first day or so of a calming trend when the water starts greening up. South East at 10mph is the perfect wind. I would say the trout are there now with water temps over 70 degrees.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

It is ALWAYS a good time to surf fish.


----------



## Saltwater Addiction (Sep 2, 2009)

It's that time of year. I was surfing yesterday by the Surfside jetty and the bait was in there and some trout slicks were popping up. Smelled that watermelon scent a few times. Now if we can just get a run of flat surf...


----------



## claydeaux96 (Aug 2, 2016)

Waiting on that last cold front that hits in early June.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buckmaster133 (Feb 27, 2010)

The trout were on fire in the surf today! When the green water is in, just throw a 3/8oz spoon as far as you can, and smoke it back in and hang on! One of my favorite times of the year!! Water color is key!! No wind!


----------

